# First ride on the MX Leader



## Fignon's Barber

Just finished up the new build project, 1995 Merckx MXL (Athena 11 speed, cinelli criterium bar,3t stratus stem, turbomatic saddle). Wheels are the new PMP K series hubs with archetype rims in grey (24/28 hole). 
The maiden voyage was the local Tuesday night world championships ride. I must say I was pleasantly surprised. My normal "race" ride is a 2015 Canyon Ultimate SLX, record group, and Rail 52 deep carbon wheels. The Merckx felt right at home, and I feel I could easily use it as a current race bike, even at over 6 pounds heavier than the Canyon! Rides like a Cadilac, will be great for long rides, but nice and stiff. Beautiful balance.
About the only down side was that I couldn't get the quill stem any lower, as the re-enforcements inside the head tube prevented me from lowering it any further, making it about an inch and a half taller in the handlebars.


----------



## pmf

Nice looking bike. I bought a 1996 re-sprayed Corsa 01 (Deda zero uno tube set) a few years ago and put silver Campy Athena on it. It has such a nice ride, and really isn't much heavier than my titanium bike. I put a compact on it (50/36), so I end up taking it on hilly rides. It really descends well. I'd like to try a Merckx MXL frame. It was supposedly the stiffest frame he made.


----------



## bolo yeung

Totally rad build! Nice one.

I have the exact same problem on my MXL in that the stem shaft will only drop into the head tube so far. I've had a quote to ream it out and it's not very expensive just a pain stripping it down/rebuilding. 


How are you getting on with the crit bars? Im assuming the 11v levers are mounted slightly lower on the curve due to the funky bend? Always fancied a set of them - or the gimondi - but have never been sure ergos would fit them.


----------



## Faapaa

You lucky guy, I'm envious.
That's a nice bike, wish to come by one of these


----------



## Fignon's Barber

bolo yeung said:


> Totally rad build! Nice one.
> 
> I have the exact same problem on my MXL in that the stem shaft will only drop into the head tube so far. I've had a quote to ream it out and it's not very expensive just a pain stripping it down/rebuilding.
> 
> 
> How are you getting on with the crit bars? Im assuming the 11v levers are mounted slightly lower on the curve due to the funky bend? Always fancied a set of them - or the gimondi - but have never been sure ergos would fit them.


I wouldn't mess with the head tube, the tubing is like that for a reason, and Eddy would probably cringe. As for the bars, I like them. Comfortable, and when you stand and sprint your forearms don't hit the bar when in the drops. The transition looks ok, too.


----------



## bolo yeung

Fignon's Barber said:


> I wouldn't mess with the head tube, the tubing is like that for a reason, and Eddy would probably cringe. As for the bars, I like them. Comfortable, and when you stand and sprint your forearms don't hit the bar when in the drops. The transition looks ok, too.


Funny you mention that. I was looking at the Columbus Max tube set info sheet last night and noticed that the steerer tube is actually specific to the Max tube set (internal reinforcement ribs etc) and the instantly made the connection as to why my stem might not drop down any further. The thing is using a Cinelli XA I have a good 1.5 inches of the stem's shaft showing? I'm sure I've seen MX Leaders with the stems lower than this??


----------



## cbk57

The MX Leader is one of my favorites. As to riding in the Tuesday night worlds, it really is the legs and lungs as long as the spinning parts turn freely. I suppose weight and stiffness might matter when climbing or sprinting but otherwise I don't buy the whole weight and carbon thing.


----------



## atpjunkie

cbk57 said:


> The MX Leader is one of my favorites. As to riding in the Tuesday night worlds, it really is the legs and lungs as long as the spinning parts turn freely. I suppose weight and stiffness might matter when climbing or sprinting but otherwise I don't buy the whole weight and carbon thing.


Tuesday Worlds, are you in San Diego?


----------

